# Need a secondary sound system for TV/Media Computer



## LordJummy (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm looking for a secondary 5.1 sound system that has toslink digital input that I can use with my TV and possibly a second media computer. I want to stay in the $300 range because I already have an expensive primary sound system for my workstation & gaming rig. $200-300 would be my target budget for this. I just want decent quality audio with digital surround & digital input. I was thinking of splurging and getting the new logitech Z906 but I don't know if I want to buy another $400 surround setup.

I was checking it out at local Fry's and it's pretty nice. My other computer setup is an older Creative Gigaworks G550 I bought back in 2006/2007 or so. I just never saw a need to upgrade.

I have toslink input and output on soundcard, and toslink digital output on TV. TV has no other audio outputs available.

Any sub $400 recommendations would be great. I'm having a hard time finding a system that has a built in receiver/decoder. I don't want to buy a receiver for this; I want an all-in-one package.

I'm also not an audiophile so I just want something that has good quality and a nice sound range with good volume. Doesn't have to be perfect.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 4, 2011)

Go for Logitech X-530's they are simply fantastic at the price which is around $50-$70 and they have nice sound for movies and games


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 4, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> Go for Logitech X-530's they are simply fantastic at the price which is around $50-$70 and they have nice sound for movies and games



Do they have digital toslink inputs?

I have several ways of running audio to the speakers. I wanted to do TV's toslink straight to the speaker setup, but I could also run a toslink input from tv to analog out to speakers.

Right now I have Computer and PS3 hooked up to the TV via HDMI. I run the audio separately through my creative gigawatts 550w setup, but I would rather have the audio coming straight from the TV to the speakers, and it only has a digital toslink output. I just want the most simple setup possible. Argghh


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 4, 2011)

Why not just get a Logitech Z-5500?  It has a digital optical and coax optical input as well as the standard 3.5mm jacks (x3) for 5.1 sound.  I believe that the Logitech Z-5500 will fit your need since you are not an audiophile.  I am selling mines and I would say it is in excellent condition 10/10.  If you want to buy just PM me.


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 4, 2011)

If it's not under $200 I will probably go ahead and get the new Z906. I'd rather not buy it used unless it's really cheap. I would prefer to have a new warranty, etc.


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nope I'm not definitely going to sell mines for under $200, I believe I still have warranty on mines, I bought mines last year.  You could check Ebay if you want cheaper.  I suggest that you don't get the Logitech Z906 as the sub is actually smaller than the Logitech Z-5500.  The control pod also looks hideous in my opinion compared to the Logitech Z-5500.  As far as reviews about the audio performance, the Logitech Z-5500 is better than the Logitech Z906.  If you want bass, I would suggest that you get the Logitech Z-5500 over the Logitech Z906.


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 4, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> Nope I'm not definitely going to sell mines for under $200, I believe I still have warranty on mines, I bought mines last year.  You could check Ebay if you want cheaper.  I suggest that you don't get the Logitech Z906 as the sub is actually smaller than the Logitech Z-5500.  The control pod also looks hideous in my opinion compared to the Logitech Z-5500.  As far as reviews about the audio performance, the Logitech Z-5500 is better than the Logitech Z906.  If you want bass, I would suggest that you get the Logitech Z-5500 over the Logitech Z906.



I definitely prefer the look and feel of the Z906. I think the control pod looks a lot better than the 5500 blue backlit thing. The size of the sub is not important to me. It worked very well when I tested it in the shop.

If there's a Z-5500 set that is on sale for super cheap I will consider it, but if I'm going to pay close to top dollar I'd rather buy the new one. 

I'm going to keep looking for another set that has what I need. If I can't find anything I guess I'll get the z906...


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 4, 2011)

Do you really want a 5.1 set?  I suggest that you get a Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 or a Logitech Z-5500 and a good sound card (HT Claro Plus).  I have the Logitech Z-5500 as well as the Logitech Z-2300, and I can say that the Logitech Z2300 sounds a bit better on music because the Logitech Z-2300 has an op-amp which makes the two front channel speakers sound better.  I am no audiophile, but I can say that the Logitech Z-2300 sounds way better than the Logitech Z-5500 when listening to music.  If you watch movies mostly, the Logitech Z-2300 will also sound in par with the Logitech Z-5500.  But what gives the Logitech Z-5500 the advantage is the extra surround that makes movies more immersive.  In my opinion, if you are planning to spend at least $300-$400, just buy the a good sound card with a good op-amp and a 2.1 system, and it will be just as good as  a 5.1 system (computer speakers).  Honestly, using those the analog signal that comes out of a "*GOOD SOUND CARD*" sounds way better than those optical connections.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 5, 2011)

your going to need a sound card if you want to buy the Klipsch Promedia 2.1. Logitech and Creative might be the only brands that have internal decoding.


----------

